# Where put linkage rods on 12hp Briggs Stratton Carbo



## kturnerga

Hello
I have a carburetor with two rods affixed. The engine is a Briggs and Stratton model 281707-0412-01. It is a 12hp vertical. The original rods went somewhere unknown. I have two holes on the engine that might accommodate a rod. One is on a lever attached to the governor by a very strong spring. Another is on a lever operated by the speed control. On the carburetor one rod has a u-shaped bend to make for a deep u. The other rod is more straight. Which goes where? I wish I could find a diagram for this engine other than an exploded diagram (do I drive my lawn mower after exploding it?)
Thanks
KT


----------



## Restrorob

:wave:


----------



## kturnerga

Thanks. That's the cat's meow. Is the spring going to the throttle from the governor essential? I have the rods themselves but no spring going from the guv to the throttle.


----------



## bc11

Absolutely essential to keep running right. For the full parts pics and manual go to briggsandstratton.com and do a search for parts. Need engine number. I don't like the beta version so avoid it.


----------



## Restrorob

As bc11 stated the spring is needed, It reduces throttle hunting which can cause premature wear of the carb throttle shaft/governor shaft and governor assembly along with the throttle link rod and holes.....


----------

